# looking for a good HQI Metal Halide T-5 HO retrofit kit?



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

Does anyone know where I can get a good retro kit. I was thinking about using 2 150w HQI Metal Halides and 4x54w T-5 HO. I was just curious as to anyones experience using this sort of setup and where I can find a good source(good price too!). I just dont wanna take out a loan for this.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

I suppose you were looking at something for a 48" tank since you mentioned 54w T5's which are for 48" fixtures.

PFO lighting may have what you're looking for. They don't sell direct but you can order it from places like: www.customaquatic.com, www.marinedepot.com and others.

Here's PFO's catalog: http://www.pfolighting.com/AquariumPgFolder/aqCatVers2.pdf

Aqualine has some pendents with this combination: http://www.aqua-medic.de/index0.html Custom Aquatics and Hello Lights and others carry these.

Aqualine Buschke has some 5000K HQI Planted tank bulbs: http://www.customaquatic.com/customaquatic/brandsubcategory.asp?brandID=AB&subcatID=lt-rmhb

Coralife has some retrofit HQI/CF systems at www.hellolights.com. They may be able to swap out the saltwater bulbs too: http://www.hellolights.com/coaqproreki.html

I don't know about you but this stuff isn't exactly pocket change for me. I'd definately need to take out an loan!


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

Thank you for the informative post. Now if I can ever afford a good setup for my 80 gallon???


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

chiahead said:


> Thank you for the informative post. Now if I can ever afford a good setup for my 80 gallon???


They just voted to have a lottery in my state. Maybe this will work.

I wouldn't mind dropping a few zillion for some things if I'd win it.


----------



## imatrout (May 12, 2005)

Chia,

Check this out: http://cgi.ebay.com/Metal-Halide-Re...726022933QQcategoryZ46314QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

search ebay "retro halide" lots come up.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Well, if you are at all handy try a DIY. You can power the T5/s with a Workhorse ballast or with an Advance ballast made special for T5s. Both ballasts are pretty cheap. As for the MH, you can get retro kits pretty cheaply and there are lots of ways to cheat things like reflectors, MH sockets ect. Check out places like www.nanoreef.com for some neat ideas there. Example, a cehap, relativly inexpensive Rigid halogen worklight from HomeDepot can be gutted and the reflector/socket used to hold many of the double-ended HQI type bulbs. You need to buy a matching ballast and bulb seperately but the commercial MH reflectors and sockets are very expensive.

Hope that helps.


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

Imatrout----I was looking at this guys sales on Ebay. Looks really good for the DIY retrofit kits. I am considering just getting the 2x150w or 2x250w kit and putting it in a hood. The price difference between the 150w and 250w is like 13 bucks. No biggy. Now I just need someone to build me a hood, as I do not do woodworking anymore(cutt cutt, fingers gone!!!).


----------

